# How long will she be on heat?



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Not positive, but general rule of thumb is 1 week in (swelling of the vulva), 1 week of bloodshow, 1 week out. Breeding is done between the 11-14 days. You can always tell when the girl is ready-she'll present her rear.


----------



## Bellapops (Jan 25, 2014)

There was no blood and I did not notice any swelling. She did however start barking in the garden in the evenings, last week, prior to that she was never much of a barker. And she had been mounting him alot. They are still managing to get it together whenever my back is turned.
We had a fence panel down until 3 days ago so I am praying that she wasn't visited by another dog before it was repaired. Unlikely though, we don't get strays around here.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Three weeks is the average, but Poppy completed the whole thing in less than a week, so you may be lucky! I wouldn't worry too much about them getting sore, as long as they don't tie - is it possible for a neutered dog to tie?


----------



## Bellapops (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh they are properly tied when they get together, no mistaking it. I thought they had gone off the boil yesterday but then they were back at it again in the afternoon. Today is the same, all calm so far, but he is sniffing her rear end a bit so keeping an eye on them....


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Still try to keep them apart. Even though you have no worries about puppies, he could cause her to develop infection

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Imaginarium (Jun 29, 2013)

Can you put diapers on her? I know she's not bleeding but the diapers kept our neutered male from sniffing and humping my spoo when we went through it. Still keep them separated when you aren't around...


----------

